# Another Kerry lie about Nam



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Here are the words of Kerry at a gathering in Richmond, Virginia on January 20th, 2003:

"I remember well April 1968 -- I was serving in Vietnam, a place of violence -- when the news reports brought home to me and my crewmates the violence back home, and the tragic news that one of the bullets flying that terrible spring took the life of [Dr. King.]"

Oops. *Small problem here. If you look at John Kerry's website you will see that he didn't report for duty in Vietnam until November 16, 1968 .. more than seven months after Martin Luther King Jr. was murdered.* Lie after lie, geez doesn't that bother you just a little?????

Oh well. I'm sure you blinded liberals will explain that away. I guess if you didn't mind that Clinton was a lying perjuror , I shouldn't expect you to care that Kerry is lying now and is apparently a habitual liar, "anybody but Bush" :eyeroll: How pathetic. Wiht good men like Liberman in your party you nominated this piece of Crap,why??? This is why I left the Democrat party......they don't have anything in common with my values.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm,

Hear about another lie that he got caught in? Your right, I have to be more specific on which one, his favorite bible verse?

While reading his prepared speach, non of his advisors nor himself, caught this slip-up because he was BSing trying to fit in with the bible belt.

(Paraphrased) "In trying times, I like turn to my favorite bible verse, John _*16:3*_! Can you beleive that?

What is John 16:3 you might ask? "This is because they have never known the Father or Me." Talk about God pointing things out to us, huhh?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Kerry is such an ******* to lie like that...now Bush, there's a true veteran who never lied about his military service; or lack thereof. :roll:

I find it hilarious how you guys trash Kerry but not Bush, and of all things you're trashing him on his military service.

Here's a news flash for you...

They're both douche bags.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

""I remember well April 1968 -- I was serving in Vietnam, a place of violence -- when the news reports brought home to me and my crewmates the violence back home, and the tragic news that one of the bullets flying that terrible spring took the life of [Dr. King.]"

Bob, slip ups happen in speeches, remember Bush's infamous "The terrorists are always looking for new ways to harm Americans, and we are too". Don't be such a flip flopper Bob :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Matt said


> Kerry is such an @$$hole to lie like that...now Bush, there's a true veteran who never lied about his military service;


At least this much of your statement is true

Tiger because you're a kid you're clueless about this time period in history. Kerry is caught in lie after lie about his service and it wasn't any slipup in a speech not about when Martin was Killed, that was an event on a par with the assasination of Kennedy.

Matt, we are commenting on Kerrys service record because he made it the centerpiece of his reasoning for why we should elect him.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:withstupid:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Matt Jones wrote



> They're both douche bags


the word 'disposable' fits nicely in this context :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

George Bush is no friend of free speech,but then again neither is John Kerry.

President Bush has enlisted the services of Arizona's Saintly Senator John McCain to "go after" the so-called 527 groups, that is the Swiftboat Veterans for Truth, Moveon.org, etc. The President wants to shut them down. *That's right, he wants to take away their (and by extension, your) right to free speech. Welcome to The United States of America in 2004. * :******:

Question: Would the White House please issue a statement telling us just which consttitution he promised to preserve and protect when he took the oath of office? Evidently it wasn't ours. Ours, after all, says something about free speech.

George Bush wants to make it illegal for you to pool your resources with some other folks who share your views and express those views through the media. Think about this. You join a group promoting tax reform. One of the presidential candidates supports your cause, the other does not. You want to run ads promoting your tax reform idea and encouraging voters to support your cause by supporting your candidate. *This is the very essence of political free speech ... and both George Bush and John Kerry want to make your actions illegal.* 
:******: :******: 
There is no scandal in the 2004 presidential election greater than this ... the candidates from both of the major political parties teaming together to deny your freedom to effectively speak out politically. How serious is it? *Kerry and Bush approve of placing you in jail if you dare to express your political feelings in a way not approved by them.*
If these two enemies of our Constitution succeed then _*we will be at a point where only candidates and those in control of the media will be allowed to express political viewpoints *_through the mass media in the months leading up to a presidential election.

The founding fathers are on a spit. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You make some good points there Bob, we have just chosen the lesser of two evils.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang isn't there a decent independent we can vote for? I wonder what would have happened if Ross Pero would have gotten in? We need to plow down what we have and sow a new crop of elected officials.

Of the two biggy's to me Bush has to go in again at least he has started to work on actual world peace, I am happy for that. There will be no peace without pain or freedom without wars. Lets get'er done 8)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He's started to work on world peace by invading countries? I propose that we start to cure alzheimers by whacking people on the back of the heads with baseball bats... :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Matt said
> 
> 
> > Kerry is such an @$$hole to lie like that...now Bush, there's a true veteran who never lied about his military service;
> ...


I actually thought the part about them both being douche bags was the most truthful part myself. :lol:

You do make a good point that about the 527 groups, but really this is nothing new. The two prominent political parties have been doing this for decades...which is why the vast majority of the county considers this a two party race.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Here a real good article outlining the chronological falsification of Kerrys record

http://www.frontpagemagazine.com/Articl ... p?ID=14774

Kerry is a fake hero and it will cost him the election :beer: 
As the article says if he wasn't hiding something he would release all his records


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yaaa MT.... we started a whole new nation with the Revolutionary War..so I guess war can bring better lives and living conditions for peolpe willing to fight for them. It's called Human Rights....we do have some ya know 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Kerry and Edwards gave a midnight speech in Springfield, Ohio as a sort of response to the president's speech. The Democrats know they have to carry Ohio, so the choice of venue was not a surprise. *It was the standard Kerry stump speech, but contained a number of outright lies that are worth noteing.*

Right off the bat, *Kerry said "For the past week, they attacked my patriotism and my fitness to serve as commander-in-chief.*" Sorry, folks. *That's a lie. *It's the Max Cleland lie. There was not one single speaker at the Republican National Convention attacked John Kerry's patriotism. *In their dishonest desperation, the Democrats are resorting to simply repeating over and over what they know not to be true. * :lol: Then Kerry continued with his nonsense: "I'm not going to have my commitment to defend this country questioned by those who refused to serve when they could have and by those who have misled the nation into Iraq." So .. there you go! It's the leftist standard "If you didn't serve in Vietnam you can't comment on anyone who did" line. :eyeroll:

First of all Senator Kerry, I thought whether you served in the military or not didn't matter? * Kerry had no problem with Bill Clinton, who dodged the draft outright. * :eyeroll: Does is sound to you like the Kerry campaign is getting desperate? They know they cannot refute the message, so it's time to attack the messenger. Is this all they have? Are we going to have to sit through two months of the same broken record over and over? Ahhhhh yes ... 'fraid so.

*And what of this nonsense that we were "misled" on Iraq*? Didn't we just learn that two government reports have now exonerated President Bush on intelligence used as the basis to invade Iraq. *There was no misleading*. You can only mislead someone if you know to be untrue what you are telling them. If anything, *Kerry is the one misleading people. Don't expect the mainstream media to call him on it, though.*
He also took a lame, weak personal shot at the president by calling his speech "All hat, no cattle." That's a reference to the president somehow being a phony cowboy. John Kerry ... mounting his trusty windsurfer and skipping across the waves into the sunset. All wetsuit .... all wet. :lol:

At the same speech last night, Kerry also took a shot at Vice President Cheney's deferments he received while not serving during the Vietnam War*. Amazingly, Kerry still can't let go of the Vietnam War*. "The vice president even called me unfit for office last night. I guess I'll leave it up to the voters whether five deferments makes someone more qualified to defend this nation than two tours of duty."

*So let me get this straight...five deferments to avoid serving is wrong, but three questionable Purple Hearts used to get out of Vietnam after four months is better? Right. * uke:

Let's recap: The Kerry/Edwards plan for winning the presidency seems to revolve around a few central themes:

*My patriotism is being attacked by the evil Republicans *(it isn't, and never has been) 
*They didn't serve in Vietnam, I did *(So what...neither did Bill Clinton, and his opponents in '92 and '96 were both war heroes) 
President Bush misled the nation on Iraq (He didn't, and the evidence exonerates him) 
*Don't bring up my Senate voting record. *  This is all about my Vietnam service record. Any mention of my Senate voting record is an attack on my patriotism. 
I snowboard and windsurf. Wouldn't I look good in the White House? 
Where's the beef? What are their issues? The economy is taking off like a rocket...they've got nothing to talk about, and it shows. :beer: 
Kerry is toast and the Dems are stating to realize it this is going to get real funny before its over.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

kerry definitly lied about his military past because media people asked the veterans who served with kerry and all of them didnt even know who he was now if your serving with a grouping of peopel fighting/killing people i think you would know who your protecting your country with


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yep you are right. He lied about it all even though his public record is on file. In fact all of the vets who supported him were paid off communists.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

wow MT i guess were agreeing on something finally cheers :beer: well about it being on his record of course if HE wants it to be there IT will be but this doesnt mean its true


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You didn't realize that I was being sarcastic?

"well about it being on his record of course if HE wants it to be there IT will be but this doesnt mean its true"

No that would be his private record. His public record is available regardless of choice.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

well oviously if his record is public that means everyone can see it but that doesnt mean he didnt pay people off there was missing unaccounted spending at the end of his campaign i read it somewhere


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Which deals with his military record because...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Plain and simple questions abound about his record still linger, be it the change in the wording on one of his medals! The lack of disclosure on his health records and the mystery 39 pages he refuses to disclose which cover the reasons for his late discharge from the Navy.

None of this matters as to who will be Pres as the nation spoke clearly on this issue. It is relevant as this issue if he plans to run in 08 will be relevant to his party as well as the voters again. It did matter to a significant number of swing voters as they did not see him as a military leader but more as an opportunist for his actions!

To many things that did not add up! To many times that the DNC took shots at the Pres record while Kerry hid his! It set things up for how they finished. To bad old McCullife is not going to be around to help the RNC for another 4 years!

If an average Joe had done what he did they would have been charged and convicted of treason! It underscores the reasons people like Kerry cannot win in rural America where snobbish attitude is disdained!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"None of this matters as to who will be Pres as the nation spoke clearly on this issue."

I think the way the nation spoke is a testament to how easily people are swayed by the medias' chants, and how weak minded so many fellow Americans are.

"If an average Joe had done what he did they would have been charged and convicted of treason! It underscores the reasons people like Kerry cannot win in rural America where snobbish attitude is disdained!"

Treason? Perhaps in your ideal despot ruled society. The reason that Kerry can't deal with rural America is because the people in rural America take what they hear more as the truth, overlooking critical thinking. Kerry will run in '08, Kerry will win in '08. This nation will finally be headed in the right direction in '08.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you for calling eveoryone in rural america stupid. Thanks. i suppose eveoryone in suburban mitchigan is a jem now arnt they? And Rural hill bililed dont agree with you, so they are weak minded. keep preachin that message of acceptance MT!

On another note, isnt Kerry water under the bridge? why bother?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> Thank you for calling eveoryone in rural america stupid. Thanks. i suppose eveoryone in suburban mitchigan is a jem now arnt they? And Rural hill bililed dont agree with you, so they are weak minded. keep preachin that message of acceptance MT!
> 
> On another note, isnt Kerry water under the bridge? why bother?


I am not saying that all people in rural America are idiots, but they sure do seem to have a surplus of them. You know you are right, the hicks of our country have always been avant garde, and always knew what was best for America, like slavery. This is unlike those stupid New Yorkers, you know the ones who got attacked and voted hugely in favor of Kerry. I thank each and every one of you who lives outside of a city for saving us from ourselves.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

You cant cover things up with sarcasm and miss-directed history. it doesnt fool anyone.

P.S--We didnt save you from yourselvs. your political party can go to pot for all i care. WE SAVE OURSELVES, AND OUR VALUES FROM YOUR MISS-GUIDED "REFORMS". Thats all.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What exactly am I trying to hide? On another note, how can you save yourself from something which posed no danger in the first place? I am afraid it is you who is misguided about America's conflicts. Anyone who sees Iraq as an equally justified war as World War Two is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant_Tiger Kerry will run in '08 said:


> You left reality behind again MT. Santa Claus isn't real, Madonna really isn't a virgin, you didn't really see Elvis at the corner store, Kerry isn't the Messiah , and these things will not be true even if hell does freeze over.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"You left reality behind again MT. Santa Claus isn't real, Madonna really isn't a virgin, you didn't really see Elvis at the corner store, Kerry isn't the Messiah , and these things will not be true even if hell does freeze over."

The republicans have no one good to run in '08, and by then the country will be sick of these no tax and all spend republicans. We have to pay off the debt sometime, unfortunately I doubt everyone else wants to pass it on to the next generation like you evidently do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If I am not mistaken the republicans have the majority in the senate. Therefore there must be at least 51 people, in the senate alone, better qualified than Kerry.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Better qualified to be in the senate, sure. Better qualified to be president? Fat chance.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, well, at least you agreed they are better qualified to be in the Senate.


----------

